# 15 new old stock wagon/tricycle/buggy wheels



## sm2501 (Sep 26, 2022)

Here are 15 new old stock tricycle/wagon/buggy wheels. 5 are 6” x 5/8” wide, 5 are 7” x 5/8” wide, 3 are 7-1/2” x 7/8” wide and 2 are 10” x 7/8” wide. All for 1 money.


----------

